# Building a viv stack



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

I was just wondering if any one has successfully built a viv stack and if they could tell me how i would do it and how much it might cost


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

built a lovely one recently!!! 
measured up, bought the wood from b&q - used conti-board which they cut to size for you - £90ish.
put it all together using dowls, wood glue, then nails (for good measure) - £10.
measured up for the glass and ordered it to size - £30
siliconed all the joints, inside and out with aquarium grade silicone - £5/6
ply for the back cut to size - £10
varnished - £8/9
vents/glass runners/glass handles - £4/5

maybe £160, but prices are at the top end of what i remember i may have paid 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/157893-viv-stack-progress.html

top vivs










bottom vivs










couldnt get far enough away to fit it all in one pic!!
hope this helps
:2thumb:


----------

